# what new gear have you bought?



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

burton fan much?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't buy burton they suck, posers use them, anyways nuthing yet. I'll probably get the artifact 85 with contraband bindings but that's probably it.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow never fails on this forum, mention anything to do with burton and theres always somebody giveing there input on why they don't like burton. If you don't like burton COOL! That's your prefrence. The title for this thread however asks what new gear you have bought. It doesn't say how much do you hate burton. Its Getting real old... I'm not even a burton fan but its just so annoying how all you guys get so worked up over anything that has to do with burton. Yes I agree with you sean white a douche burton is over rated and over priced(I bought my stuff on sale for that reason).but the way you guys act on here about burton products is stupid. You remind me of those emo kids that listened to slipknot and called every1 wearing hurley scene kids. The emo kids with black eyeliner and jeanco jeans.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

haha, I haven't been here long, but I do agree with you somewhat baseline. Many members like to rant on and on about how terrible Burton is. It's interesting to see people who conform just by hearing what others say.

Anyhow, I haven't personally bought any gear yet. I'm fond of the K2 Darkstar and K2 Podium so far. As far as bindings go, I'll probably buy Union forces seeing how reliable they seem. And boots, the Burton 08 Freestyle fit me quite nicely. Whats the difference between the 09 nana and 10?

Thanks laz167 for the tip.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

So far this year I've bought more than I wolud probably need. Grenade Misfits Pants, My girlfriend bought the jacket. Sessions pant(yellow), Special Blend jacket and Union Contacts. For Dante be careful with Union bindings or should I say whateva boots you get make sure they fit, reason I have Forces and they fit all my boots well, but my new Contacts that I havent riden yet one of my boots( Forum) fit very snug to the point where I might not be able to use them with the contacts as for the Forces they fit fine and a good binder.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Bought a new pair of bindings some K2 autos just to try out. Also a few pairs of gloves and what not. Saving my big purchase till the fall.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

This saeson i bought BURTON mitts, 32 prospect boots, k2 www rocker, rome 390s, burton ronin rocket pants, and a bonfire rainier jacket from last year. The jacket was about 80, pants were 54, board was 300, bindings were 125, boots were 140, and the mitts were 65. I think I did a pretty good job.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Got a 2010 Bataleon Riot and a set of Rome 390's. Chuckin the 390s on my darkstar and putting my cartels on the Riot. First weekend at snow comin up. Soo pumped!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Just grabbed a pair of Oakley Wisdoms for $40 off of brociety. They even fit my helmet well, which is the big gripe people have with them. I can't see crap with regular goggle lenses unless it's a perfect day out (and then I don't really need them at all) so I'm hoping these will do the trick for me.


Having to take your goggles off in heavy snowfall because you can't see any contour isn't a heap of fun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

im poor lol. i have not got shit. i am hoping to get a new board though. i already have my ride rx bindings so i think i may get a rome pusher 1985. anyone have any thoughts on that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

jibkingJ said:


> im poor lol. i have not got shit. i am hoping to get a new board though. i already have my ride rx bindings so i think i may get a rome pusher 1985. anyone have any thoughts on that?


Caution thread hijack. Just get a board already. Its a snowboard not a vital organ stop worrying


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

ha, just an open discussion bro. but anyways. u am hoping to get a board


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

u am hoping to stfu already


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

SpringheelJack said:


> Just grabbed a pair of Oakley Wisdoms for $40 off of brociety. They even fit my helmet well, which is the big gripe people have with them. I can't see crap with regular goggle lenses unless it's a perfect day out (and then I don't really need them at all) so I'm hoping these will do the trick for me.
> 
> 
> Having to take your goggles off in heavy snowfall because you can't see any contour isn't a heap of fun.



If you want to see well in low light conditions get a pare of i think they're called persimmon lenses. Theyre red. Their is also yellow lenses and light colored blue lenses that work well in low light.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i havent bought a damn thing, too broke.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Got myself my first board, bindings (though not brand new still new for me) and a burton RED audio helmet, planing to get some boots in NZ with the dollar difference as well


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

baseline6 said:


> Wow never fails on this forum, mention anything to do with burton and theres always somebody giveing there input on why they don't like burton. If you don't like burton COOL! That's your prefrence. The title for this thread however asks what new gear you have bought. It doesn't say how much do you hate burton. Its Getting real old... I'm not even a burton fan but its just so annoying how all you guys get so worked up over anything that has to do with burton. Yes I agree with you sean white a douche burton is over rated and over priced(I bought my stuff on sale for that reason).but the way you guys act on here about burton products is stupid. You remind me of those emo kids that listened to slipknot and called every1 wearing hurley scene kids. The emo kids with black eyeliner and jeanco jeans.


lol honestly I just said it cause I knew it would orient a fantastic response from somebody. Anyways 


PS Burton sucks


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

Got Raiden Blackhawk bindings '09 and pair of Northwave Decade SL boots '09. Going for NS SL-R 2010 ASAP but still no chance to get it till fall.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

so far i bought a pair of salomon chief bindings. prob gonna get a new jacket if i find one i like and a pair of mittens


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

crazy deals out there ... burton rulers, anon hat, goretex gloves, burton softshell, burton hoodie ... nows the time ... im keepin an eye out on some sites for a steal on a board or jacket maybe


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> If you want to see well in low light conditions get a pare of i think they're called persimmon lenses. Theyre red. Their is also yellow lenses and light colored blue lenses that work well in low light.


Yeah, the ones I got are persimmon, with some weird polarized type crap in the lenses. Iridium they call it. They're supposedly better in all kinds of light conditions, plenty of reviews back that claim up, so they should be pretty good. Either way they have better side and up/down vision than my old goggles.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

ooo i got all my gear ready for the season. Omatic Sweet, Ride nrc bindings, 32 lash boots, special blend jacket, some burton pants, n spy goggles black golddd look freshhh. cant wait till snow hits


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

iridium is not polarized.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Oakley Crowbar for $40! 2 Foursquare 15k jackets (better than i thought). Analog initiative 20k jacket and pant for 60 bucks each from sierra!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

GNU Fastec bindings ($100), Oakley Distractions jacket ($100), Oakley Timber pants ($100) and hoping to pick up a pair of DC Banshee pants.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Just got my first board ever!!! I am sooooo psyched!
Burton supermodel est with cartel bindings.
Can't wait to try it!!!!


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

I got a pair of 686 smarty marker paints and Nitro Team TLS boots


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Method said:


> I don't buy burton they suck, posers use them


that is easily the dumbest statement i have ever heard on this site....

i hate blowjobs, they suck.


----------



## jjammerstg (Mar 15, 2009)

152 Capita Stairmaster '09
Union Data's '09


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Method said:


> lol honestly I just said it cause I knew it would orient a fantastic response from somebody. Anyways
> 
> 
> PS Burton sucks


Can we start bashing on Grenade Gloves?? I think they make the worst f-ing gloves, they always leak, and after one season you have to buy a new pair because they are falling apart! I gave the two chances and they failed me!!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ATOTony76 said:


> Can we start bashing on Grenade Gloves?? I think they make the worst f-ing gloves, they always leak, and after one season you have to buy a new pair because they are falling apart! I gave the two chances and they failed me!!


grenade has a pretty bad rep, i always thought their stuff was fine but i keep hearing more and more bad, then my buddies pants take a dump too. never expected danny kass to put out such a weak product...


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Method said:


> lol honestly I just said it cause I knew it would orient a fantastic response from somebody. Anyways
> 
> 
> PS Burton sucks





jmacphee9 said:


> grenade has a pretty bad rep, i always thought their stuff was fine but i keep hearing more and more bad, then my buddies pants take a dump too. never expected danny kass to put out such a weak product...


the only thing i have that deals anything with Grenade is my Danny Kass Union pro-models. But union, built them, and they are sick as shit. I will never buy a actual "Grenade" product again in my life.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Arbor Element 161 $250.00
2 Foursquare 15/15 Jackets $70.00ea
Foursquare 15/15 Pants $70.00
Ride Spi Bindings $95.00
Assorted Base Layers $15.00 to $25.00 
Northwave Decade Boots $100.00
RED Subwoofer Helmet $50.00
2pr. Dragon Goggles $30.00ea


Stocking up after season is the only way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i bought a foursquare jacket and pants. (which are awesome because they button into each other) a pair of anon realm goggles, and a gnu chb BTX. cant wait to use it all:thumbsup:


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I am basically new at this awesome sport, but there is one thing I just can't understand...
Why are there so many people against Burton?????

I just got my first board (Burton Supermodel and Cartel bindings)... so psyched!
The next post stated that "posers use Burton"... 
I just don't get it!!

Got the board because I paid $270 + $109 for the bindings... thought it was a GREAT DEAL, thats it! No posing, just good quality at a good price.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> that is easily the dumbest statement i have ever heard on this site....
> 
> i hate blowjobs, they suck.



You just one upped it actually, But my statement is very true.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> Can we start bashing on Grenade Gloves?? I think they make the worst f-ing gloves, they always leak, and after one season you have to buy a new pair because they are falling apart! I gave the two chances and they failed me!!


I can agree with you on that actually, got a pair of those shizoid or whatever the hell they're called grenade gloves and the damn things are soaking wet after a day of riding and ripped to shreds. They did look nice though >_<, I have a pair of dakines that are like 4 years old and still in better condition than the grenade gloves of 1 year.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

paulperroni said:


> I am basically new at this awesome sport, but there is one thing I just can't understand...
> Why are there so many people against Burton?????
> 
> I just got my first board (Burton Supermodel and Cartel bindings)... so psyched!
> ...


for me its more about personal experience then just blindly hating them. when i first start riding i had a pair of cartels that didnt last more than a month before falling apart on me. had a dominant that snapped after my first run through the park doing a fairly simple backside 180 crail. also ive never had a burton glove/mitten that lasted me more then 20 days before falling apart at the seams. i usually ride every day during the season so i also put a little more wear and tear on my gear but their is way better things out there that i can spend my money on in my opinion.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

ATOTony76 said:


> Can we start bashing on Grenade Gloves?? I think they make the worst f-ing gloves, they always leak, and after one season you have to buy a new pair because they are falling apart! I gave the two chances and they failed me!!


 never had any issues with Grenade, mitts are fine warm and dry for me at least. it could also be that I have more outerwear than the average rider, so my shit will last longer even if I ride every weekend.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

the only thing i bought lately was some gloves for next season lol. I got a tuning kit from my sister for Christmas so i don't really need anything anymore. I could probably buy a better snowboard now though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

i think the whole burton hating thing is just like a 'revolt against the man' type of thing. just cause they are the biggest company and everything. i think everyone needs to form their own opinions on this kind of stuff and just as a lot of people have bad experiences with burton (they sell a TON of stuff, not everyone is going to like it), a lot of people have good experiences too. lots of people hate on other companies too...definitely not exclusive to burton! (aka flow)

anywho i just picked up some new '10 airblaster pants. they are sick, come with a built in fanny pack belt that also doubles as a zip on leg bag! way to go airblaster. their stuff for next year is looking hot hot hot


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i need to buy some new mittens that will last a little longer than 2 months. any suggestions? i was thinking about picking up a pair a POW stealth or royal mitts if i can find any.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I just bought new Rome Targas, from the 09 season..

I was tempted to buy a skate banana, because my local shop has three at 30% off. But I would so much rather have the A-frame for 420...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

brociety and tramdock.com always have pow gloves on there that pop up. you should watch closely. good deals.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

HeartSnow31 said:


> i think the whole burton hating thing is just like a 'revolt against the man' type of thing. just cause they are the biggest company and everything. i think everyone needs to form their own opinions on this kind of stuff and just as a lot of people have bad experiences with burton (they sell a TON of stuff, not everyone is going to like it), a lot of people have good experiences too. lots of people hate on other companies too...definitely not exclusive to burton! (aka flow)
> 
> anywho i just picked up some new '10 airblaster pants. they are sick, come with a built in fanny pack belt that also doubles as a zip on leg bag! way to go airblaster. their stuff for next year is looking hot hot hot


They arent the biggest company, K2 is bigger, not in terms of market share, but in terms of corporate size, K2 is quite a bit bigger


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

I'll be rocking Vans Cirros, Union Forces and a Bataleon Riot. All 08/09 season, picked up in the sales.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

paulperroni said:


> I am basically new at this awesome sport, but there is one thing I just can't understand...
> Why are there so many people against Burton?????
> 
> I just got my first board (Burton Supermodel and Cartel bindings)... so psyched!
> ...


People hate burton because they realize that the price for burtons are slightly hyped up because of their name. Looking at the quality of the bindings alone, you can tell that their cost vs quality ratio is lower than other brands. Its like louis vutton vs macy stuff, most of the cost are for the name and not quality, even though quality is still there...

People who followed the name initially are disappointed once they compare them to other brands, which cause them to hate burton.

Bottom line is that burton's gears are not exactly best bang for the buck... not that they totally suck...


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Nothing yet but I'm planning on getting my gear in Oct to mid Nov. This is what i've planned to buy

Union Force Bindings
Holden Classic patch jacket in blue
Holden Redding Jacket in blue
New Black Gloves
A few Coal toques
A new board (i'm not sure what one but I want a rocker or maybe a C2 board)
I might give into it and finally buy a brain bucket this season.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Bought a NS Titan 169 + Bent metal step ins + Salomon malumutes and im gonna buy 2 new gear bags


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

bought nothing so far, but sold an old setup. I'm set on soft goods, and have a park setup. I'd really like to get a freeride/pow board this season, just trying to decide which one would be good for me.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

stoepstyle said:


> *Bent metal step ins*


LOL WUT?



edit: just googled it, haha. I thought when you said step in you meant like the old school mid 90s step in boot/binding systems. Never heard of that brand before


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i went all out for this coming season
burton custom detox bindings
special blend pants
2 new lenses
thirtytwo lashed boots
a couple new beanies
new tires for my truck :thumbsup:
a tomtom so i dont get lost anymore :laugh:
and i guess you could count my board, i only rode it three days last season


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

wow, thats a fuckton of stickers. thats one way to cover the SB's fugly topsheet


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Scored some sweet deals at the Oakley store last weekend.

Oakley Board Bag 2.0 and some Seth Morrison Signature Series Crowbar goggles.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

bakesale said:


> LOL WUT?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: just googled it, haha. I thought when you said step in you meant like the old school mid 90s step in boot/binding systems. Never heard of that brand before



Hahah I know alot of people get confused


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

stoepstyle said:


> Hahah I know alot of people get confused


they probably named it that just for the irony of it.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah hahaha its so gnarly though. It doesn't flex aha


Just bought a 157 DC PBJ and i need to buy a clear and stormy lens for me eg2s


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

brand new ns summit
rome postermania brought back from the dead
brand new feenoms

still waiting for those k2 thraxis boots but $400 goddamn why doesn't k2 just fuck me in the ass instead but i don't think there's really a difference


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> They arent the biggest company, K2 is bigger, not in terms of market share, but in terms of corporate size, K2 is quite a bit bigger


I might argue that Lib/Gnu get the nod for biggest company... Quiksilver is seriously a giant, like unreal hugeness. They own like half the surf/skate/snow industry....


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oakley Pants
Ripzone Core Gloves
Oakley A-Frame Goggles
RED Mutiny Helmet

New Jacket next on the radar

End of last year bought: 
Forum Arena bindings


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

K2 WWW rocker
Ride Alpha MVMNT
Palmer Pulse (new shit board)
New pair of Oakley Wisdom goggles
A few new pairs of Airblaster Ninja Suit
Bonfire Jacket at ski & board sale at NYS fairgrounds

*Brociety purchases:*
Burton gig bag for the extra sticks
686 Smarty Pants
Burton System Jacket

*Sierra Snowboard:*
Special Blend Get Rad Hoodie
Burton Emblem Swamp Foot - socks
Burton Emblem True Black - Socks
Burton Emblem Boot Knife - Socks
Burton Emblem Radical Green - Socks
Coal The Nichols Neckwarmer Charcoal
Coal The Nichols Neckwarmer White
RED Mutiny helmet - black

The Bud Bomb for the all important safety meetings. ( BUDBOMB BUY NOW - SHOP BUKKETSHOP.COM HEADSHOP FOR OTHER GREAT PRODUCTS )


----------



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

Not bought yet, but gonna buy:
Flow Verve snowboard
Flow Flite 3 bindings
Flow The Answer Boa boots

Got a great deal for this at my local shop


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

so far i got the new NS Evo-r, a new pair of Solomon chief bindings and a new Bond jacket. i also plan on getting a new pair Celsius Cirrus boots once they are available on proform and the same for a pair of POW Royal mittens. ive been thinking about getting a new pair of brown pants too but need to see how much money im working with first.


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

Ah shit...

Capita Ultrafear FK
Union Contacts
DC Judges

DC gloves
Sessions pants
Foursquare jacket
32 socks

Oakley Ambush goggle
POC Lobe goggle
Smith I/O goggle

Too much crap, but all were at great prices, especially the goggs- The Judges and the gloves were the only essential/replacement purchases, everything else, splurge-


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Just bought my Capita Ultrafear 155 last night. I will update with pics once she gets here...


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

nice evo-r I like the purple stripes


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*buton*

bouhgt a rome crail and getting burton customs.... I think burton is not that good but highly overraited they still make some good produckts


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

Four Square Wong Pants 
Burton Profile Gloves
Santa Cruz Allstar vato Dato 150cm Deck 
Burton Moto Boots


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

For Me:
-Gnu carbon credit series deck
-Union Force bindings
-Analog Transpose hoody

For Her:
-Forum Aura deck
-Ride DVA bindings
-Burton Unity jacket
-FourSquare 15k pants


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Burton Vent pants
Capita Horrorscope 08/09, got for half off from porterstahoe. just bought a couple weeks ago, I guess Capita found some in Europe

waiting for Sierrasnowboard or local shops to stock full 686 outerwear, will for sure buy some syndicate or smarty pants and jacket

Cr0 that Evo-r looks awesome, thinking about getting one


----------



## Gardner (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought a Prior MFR 162 and Flow M9s for it.
Before the season gets going I intend to buy some Level Fly mittens with the Biomex thingummy in them.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have been pretty bad already.

For me: NS Infinity-r, Burton jacket

For spouse: NS Legacy-r, Union Force bindings

Oh well.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


>


I have a pair of those rulers, same color and everything. They are packed out and broken it (finally), But before that I was getting brutal cramps and pressure points on the bottom of my feet. It those are brand new, make sure you get them heat moulded really well and wear them around the house. Or else you'll be soooo Fucking sorry


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I also bought a new pair of Cartels


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i jus got some demon hard tail crash pants and level mitts...

yet to receive the mitts and im super anxious coz its my first pair of mitts.
________
Washington marijuana dispensaries


----------



## droseph (Sep 19, 2009)

left: My friend's new Arbor Roundhouse and Drake Czars
right: My Palmer Classic and Drake Supersports


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

droseph said:


> left: My friend's new Arbor Roundhouse and Drake Czars
> right: My Palmer Classic and Drake Supersports


your bindings are so close together, wowza


----------



## droseph (Sep 19, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> your bindings are so close together, wowza


yea it's more comfortable for me that way. It's square with my shoulders

Edit: Oh and I'm not THAT skinny, I'm 5'7 145 pounds. I think my friend's stance is way too wide and he's about the same as me. To each, his own I guess.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Method said:


> nice evo-r I like the purple stripes


thanks, im a fan of the purple as well


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

for me: slr, feenom, vans cirro... so far... still gotta get a jacket, gloves, ass pads
for her: burton jacket


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have acquired new and not yet used...
Nitro Sub Pop, Capita Scaremaster, Green Forces, White Wildstyle 390's, Smith Holt Skull Candy helmet, Drop gloves, Volcom Gennerman and Triggers jackets, Volcom Entities pants....Umm and some more shit I dunno it's been slowly piling up since end of season sales last season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Gear that I've bought this year:

2009 Never Summer Heritage 162
Ride SPI bindings
Da Kine Heli Pro backpack
Giro G9 helmet
some light Quicksilver boarding pants (I'm tired of sweating my ass off on the warmer days!)

I've never worn a helmet before, but I want to start getting a bit more adventurous this year and I've racked up enough concussions already (none while snowboarding, knock on wood).


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Got myself:
Electric Eg-1s (small face)
Nomis simon chanb jacket in purple (wohooo)
Dakine broncos

Looking for a new board, but can't decide, thinking about the btln airobic 151, but not sure. Prob gonna pick one up around christmas


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Depending on Proforms when they come in:
Nitro Rook 154 with Team Datas
OR
Machete with Bk/Purp Deltas
OR
Believer with White Forces

Holden standard skinnies in Canvas and a Patch jacket
OR
L1 Jalali Pants and Kooley Jacket.

Another Set of Ashbury's and an Orange chrome lense

And some set of Either Drop or Celtek Mid/Lightweight gloves.

Also, all new sets of socks, every single pair I have now have holes in them somewhere.

I'll update once I order


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

i picked up a Ride DH board with some LTD 30 bindings and some Burton Custom boots. I just got a new Bonfire coat to and i am going to buy some Electric Eg2's as well. Shouldn't look to bad out there.


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

Bataleon Evil Twin 
Burton JJ AK Subterfuge boots
Burton CO2s soon w/ triad highbacks
Foursquare Boswell copper green pants 
Grenade fragment gloves 
want Union Datas Rasta or Pinstripe cant decide both look sick


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

baseline6 said:


> Wow never fails on this forum, mention anything to do with burton and theres always somebody giveing there input on why they don't like burton. If you don't like burton COOL! That's your prefrence. The title for this thread however asks what new gear you have bought. It doesn't say how much do you hate burton. Its Getting real old... I'm not even a burton fan but its just so annoying how all you guys get so worked up over anything that has to do with burton. Yes I agree with you sean white a douche burton is over rated and over priced(I bought my stuff on sale for that reason).but the way you guys act on here about burton products is stupid. You remind me of those emo kids that listened to slipknot and called every1 wearing hurley scene kids. The emo kids with black eyeliner and jeanco jeans.


this is all true, except your a burton whore. broaden your horizens. burton makes good stuff, no its not for posers. but that doesnt mean that every single piece you have should be burton, whatevs though...not my money.

well to get on topic...im coming off a year of new everything except a coat, so thats this years purchase...im getting last years ak cyclic 2l by burton. yes im a huge poser


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

spirited driver said:


> Ah shit...
> 
> Capita Ultrafear FK
> Union Contacts
> ...


Where'd you get the goggles if you don't mind me asking.
And how are you liking those Lobes?


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

LAST YEARS SETUP said:


> Bataleon Evil Twin (the green one)
> Ride Beta ULs
> 32 Boots
> Burton gloves (they was good, until they fell apart)
> ...


This season:
Bataleon Fun Kink USA 
Ride Alpha 4.0 wedgie
Same boots
Still looking for a good all around glove thats pipe-ish
Oakley Crowbar (blue iridium and h.i. permission lenes)
same pants
same jacket but looking for a sexy cheap one

oh and i bought an Ignite Goliath beanie with d3o technology (step lower than a helmet, but higher than a reg. hat)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Season Pass
DaKine low roller bag for upcoming trips to Tahoe and/or Mammoth, maybe Colorado.
'09 Rome Targa
'09 Rome 390
Several boards
Still need to go try on boots and get a pair. Then I'll be all set.


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

Volcom Jacket
Aperature Pants
Dragon Mace Goggles
Spy Omega Goggles
Ride NRc Bindings

Looking for a Riders Choice.


----------



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

I changed my entire setup this year except my boots. I'll change those next year. I got a Never Summer Premier F1-R 161, and Burton Co2 Bindings. Got some great deals for both, so I'm happy. Can't wait for the snow!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Never Summer EVO-r and a pair of ROME 390 bindings. I hope this setup works great for me this year. Looking for boots to fit my bindings nicely, any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

For me: 10' banana (480)
09' dc judge focus boa (150)
09' contrabands (99)
10' dc jacket (150)
under armor hood (25) 

For her: 09' roxy envy mtx (215)
09' dc mora focus boa (150)
09' roxy bindings (80)
10' dc pants (150)


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I tried to find some sales so that I would have a 2nd outfit to wear on trips (and avoid the mad-dash to the washing machine after everyone got back).

Foursquare Steve-O jacket ($40)
Foursquare Q pants ($50)
Two under armour coldgear shirts ($50)
Under armour coldgear pants ($25)
Columbia waterproof fleece jacket ($15)
Oakley O Frame goggles ($20)

Not bad. I'll be able to wear the underarmour stuff locally when I exercise outside too.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Where'd you find Coldgear Shirts for 25 a piece if i may ask? Hopefully online i'd like to get a few myself.

I need to get UA Coldgear Shirt/Pants, i need to dig around because i may not know where my UA Hood is from last year since i moved so i might need a new one of those..

Other than that the only thing i am possibly looking at is some VZ Feenom's or EG2's, but i cant find any stores locally that have them out yet to try with my helmet to make sure they fit..then i gotta wait to find a deal on em :d


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

So far I've purchased:
151 Burton Se7en $160 on Brociety
Union Contacts
Special Blend pants
and am looking to replace my goggles that somehow disappeared over summer
Does anybody have any experience with the Airblaster Airgoggle? I'm thinking about picking them up.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd skip Blaster and go for Ashbury


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

2008 Atomic dreamraider 161
Drake supersport bindings
Northwave boots


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

This year I'm starting out with:

Rome Snowboard
Burton Mission bindings
Ronin Jacket
Burton vent pants (ugliest green I could find)
Dragon Rogue goggles
Snowshoes
Snow poles
Outlaw Camel Pack
Rack system for the car


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Season Pass
> DaKine low roller bag for upcoming trips to Tahoe and/or Mammoth, maybe Colorado.
> '09 Rome Targa
> '09 Rome 390
> ...


how much did u get your targas and 390s for if u dont mind me asking


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

Only thing I've bought so far is a 2010 156 skate banana and 2010 ride nitrane contraband bindings


----------



## hircus1984 (Oct 1, 2009)

Omatic Extr-Eco Wigglestick 157
Union Forces L/XL Green

Soon gonna have Special Blend Jacket and Pants


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm going to bring this thread back form the dead cause I have picked up more new stuff this season than I ever planned on. I have gotten a '10 Nitro Volume, '10 DC Scout BOA Boots, '10 Columbia Rodeo Magic II Parka, '10 Ripzone Trilogy 20k Pants, base layers by Terramar, Oakley A-Frames, Chaos Beanie, and some socks, but I can't remember the brand off the top of my head. Next season it's time for new bindings, and maybe new gloves, though my Ride's are holding up well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

I buy my Helly Hansen Women's Pants at Online store at MaxSnowboard.com


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

none. All my stuff is from 08 and still works great (boots are 09). Guess it helps to by high end quality in the first place.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Not sure why anyone would care, but this year I've purchased:


Arbor Abacus
NS SL-R
NS Premier F1
K2 Auto Ever bindings
Ride SPi (2 sets)
Spyder Chute Gore-Tex pants
Patagonia Reconnaisance jacket
Oakley Asian Fit A-Frame goggles
Bolle Y6 OTG goggles
Giro Seam helmet
Ride Crew Focus BOA boots
Marker powerstretch shirt
Smartwool ski socks

I think that about does it. Can I be done now? Ha, probably not.


----------



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Not sure why anyone would care, but this year I've purchased:
> 
> 
> Arbor Abacus
> ...


holy shit! i was feeling loose for just picking up
-arbor element
-rome targas
-686 manual jacket
-686 cargos

all within the last 2 weeks. ive held off on new A frame lenses. maybe i should just pull the trigger on them haha.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

adam2433 said:


> holy shit!


Tell me about it. I try not to think about the total bill too much.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i bought a gnu park pickle, ride EX bindings, and a burton bonded hoodie.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

how nice it would be to be rich.

i have this horrible tendency to spend absurd amounts of money on new hobbies and activities that i really get into. last year it was fishing (still kind of is), and this year it was snowboarding.

this was the inaugural snowboarding year for me, so everything's new:
Gnu Carbon Credit BTX - 400
Rome 390 - 180
Flux Feedback - 165 (I couldn't decide between the Romes and the Flux, so I got both)
Zeal Optics Link SPPX - 200
Burton Ruler - 155
TNF Foundation Bib - 170
TNF Base Camp Board Sleeve - 160
Arc'Teryx Sidewinder SV - 600

and a few odds and ends, courtesy of Chase Platinum credit. i'll be spending this entire year paying this crap off, along with the lift tickets


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

NoTickets said:


> big ass purchase


Damnnn.. what is your CC charging? 18% interest?

We got some ballers in here.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

LTManiac said:


> Damnnn.. what is your CC charging? 18% interest?
> 
> We got some ballers in here.


i'm a wannabe baller rollin on straight credit haha.

i had the good fortune of my parents buying their house and a car under my name while i was still in high school/early years in college. got my credit card locked in at around 10% when i first signed up. i thank God for that.


----------



## DC5Zilla (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm relatively new to snowboarding, only 7 times so far but seriously HOOKED. Realized that my rental fees are adding up pretty high, I've decided to go all out.

686 ACC Pixel Insulated jacket $120
686 Smarty Index pants $120
Vans Andreas Wiig boots $130
Union Force $190
Omatic EXTR-ECO 157cm "wigglestick" $280
Smith Phenom Neon Syth $65
Smith Maze Nenon Syth XL $70

Roughly close to $1,000


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

*wow really*



Method said:


> I don't buy burton they suck, posers use them, anyways nuthing yet. I'll probably get the artifact 85 with contraband bindings but that's probably it.


So im a poser for buying burton gear ummmm no!!! I have a burton hero with cartel bindings they are what i like plus look cool as hell. I do however think you have a slight point but wish u would not be so blunt and broad about the subject. 


GORILLA OUT!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

*thanx*



baseline6 said:


> Wow never fails on this forum, mention anything to do with burton and theres always somebody giveing there input on why they don't like burton. If you don't like burton COOL! That's your prefrence. The title for this thread however asks what new gear you have bought. It doesn't say how much do you hate burton. Its Getting real old... I'm not even a burton fan but its just so annoying how all you guys get so worked up over anything that has to do with burton. Yes I agree with you sean white a douche burton is over rated and over priced(I bought my stuff on sale for that reason).but the way you guys act on here about burton products is stupid. You remind me of those emo kids that listened to slipknot and called every1 wearing hurley scene kids. The emo kids with black eyeliner and jeanco jeans.


Someone needed to put that tool in his place!!


----------

